# Frage zu Pfennigkraut



## burki (5. März 2013)

Hallo

vieles von meinem Pfennigkaut was am Uferand stand ist total braun und vertrocknet.
Hat das nicht überlegt oder kommt es wieder?
Es hat auch viel Sonne abbekommen, hatte aber immer Verbindung zum Wasser.
Es waren auch im Spätsommer schon braune Blätter und Stengel dran, auch wenn die direkt im Wasser lagen.
Ausläufer auf dem Uferwall sehen total tot aus.
Lt. Google soll es ein __ Immergrün sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Hi

Hab meins aus dem Garten entnommen. War im Herbst. Ich hab es in die Feuchtzone von 0 bis +10cm gepflanzt. Es ist zum Winter hin auch braun geworden. Aber komplett abgestorben sieht es auch nicht aus. Ich würde es einfach mal drin lassen. Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es wieder aufblühen müsste. Dann weißt du mehr.
Auch Immergrüne Pflanzen machen über den Winter etwas schlapp und werfen laub ab.

Grüße


----------



## burki (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Ich warte dann mal ab


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Hallo, Burki,
Ich habe auch Pfennigkraut im Garten und am Teich. Keine Bange, das kommt schon wieder, auch wenn es jetzt ziemlich vergammelt aussieht. Nachher fängt es an zu wuchern und zu blühen.
Was haltet iht übrigens von einer Fischsäule? Hab mal so ein Ding im Internet gesehen und fand es eigentlich ganz  toll. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Sieht vielleicht etwas unnatürlich aus, aber man kann die Fischis schön darin sehen.
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## burki (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Hallo

PS:
ob die Fische diese Säule auch so gut finden 
Ich finde das Geldmacherei und es sieht auch noch unnatürlich aus.


----------



## Christine (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

nicht abschweifen 

Hier geht es um Pfennigkraut - die Fischsäule findest Du in zahlreichen Beiträgen - guck doch mal mit der Suchfuntkion zum Beispiel unter "Fischturm"....


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

also mein pfennigkraut waechst in der erde und ist gruen wie immer. bischen dunkler als im sommer, aber gruen. da ist kein blatt braun


----------



## mg1990 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

bei mir wird das pfennigkraut zum winter hin auch immer so rötlich braun, aber der kam seit jahren immer wieder raus. also keine bange.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

So, bei mir fängt das Pfennigkraut wieder an allen Stellen an zu sprießen. Sogar das, welches komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Dort schlägt es sogar sehr viele Wurzeln.

Grüße


----------



## burki (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

heute war Teichsäuberung angesagt.
Das Pfenningkraut kommt ganz langsam auch schon, so wie einiges andere auch.

Bin gespannt wie es sich alles die nächsten Wochen entwickelt und was auch nicht mehr kommt.

Ich die erste Saison für mich und den Teich nach dem Winter.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zu  Pfennigkraut*

Hallo Burki,
da, wo mein Pfennigkraut war, sieht es auch ein wenig traurig aus ... . Ich habe auch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit de __ Lippenmäulchen gemacht, es scheint wie das Pfennigkraut zwar recht frosthart zu sein, kommt aber mit einer tagelangen Schneedecke nicht so gut klar.


----------

